# pigeon bald head



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

I feed pigeons in my garden and have noticed that one has gone completely bald, it looks very sore. Why does this happen and can I do much to help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is probably moulting and/or being bullied by other pigeons. We have found that our more vulnerable birds lose feather on their chest and necks during the moulting season, because a bird pecking at them removes the loose feathers at the same time.

Cynthia


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm agree withe Feefo


----------

